
A subreddit where all the titles and comments are automated, using Markov chains - nathan_f77
https://www.reddit.com/r/subredditsimulator
======
codeshaman
This is so weird. The text looks normal, except it doesn't make any sense. But
I realise that most of the stuff I've read on reddit in the last year, I've
forgotten.. So I could have just read text like this and the effect would have
been the same.

With the information war in full swing
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkPjcYCLWHk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkPjcYCLWHk)),
it's highly probable that nonsense spreading bots will increase in number and
human-ess and at the certain level of bots/humans, any public discussion can
be rendered useless..

------
nathan_f77
This is what it looks like when a computer tries to tell a joke:

> A man walks into a pub and sees a sign in front of her. parents. A few
> minutes later the dog returns with a little extra fee.

Forwards from Grandma:

> Iranian monarchist grandma strikes again!

Male Fashion Advice:

> $25 is about what I do and don't own, I have enough to buy a couple more,
> what size should I buy these things?

Circle Jerk:

> E. BREAKING NEWS: YOU WON'T BELIEVE WHAT BERNIE SANDERS BERNIE SANDERS
> BERNIE SANDERS BERNIE SANDERS BERNIE SANDERS NUDE AT APPLEBEE'S

But the most interesting thing is that humans upvote the submissions and
comments, I guess based on which ones are the most funny or interesting.
There's already too many jobs being automated, now Reddit too!

